# Finally got my Dream Bike.



## danthony930 (Nov 8, 2009)

I recently pick up my fully loaded custom Serotta from top to bottom. Upon delivery she looked to beautiful to ride. After dating a few 9's and 10's I put my eyes back into their sockets and inserted the clips into the pedal and off she and I went. Smooth ride with the addition of great handling and lighting response when descending.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratualtions. I've been riding my HSG for just over a year now and it's really a fantastic bike.


----------



## danthony930 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Finally, got my dream bike.*

The bad part is that shortly after picking up the bike I was diagnosed with a growing lymph node below my abdominal muscles. Now, I have to get accustomed to my new bike at the same time as having to get ab muscles back in shape after surgery. Hopefully, after getting in shape will I then be able to fully take advantage of this beautiful machine.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Must be a dream.......no pics! :blush2: :mad2:


**


----------



## danthony930 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Finally got my dream bike.*

After giving it some thought having friends advise me not to place pics online. Everyone agreed that those who know the bike know it, adversely those who do not the the bike after seeing pics will learn of it's value. As long as Ben S. knows the specs is satisfying enough. The last sentence gives some an idea of what brand and model it may be. 



Erion929 said:


> Must be a dream.......no pics! :blush2: :mad2:
> 
> 
> **


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

danthony930 said:


> After giving it some thought having friends advise me not to place pics online. Everyone agreed that those who know the bike know it, adversely those who do not the the bike after seeing pics will learn of it's value. As long as Ben S. knows the specs is satisfying enough. The last sentence gives some an idea of what brand and model it may be.




wow....sorry for the intrusion. Is that a part of Serotta ownership? Guess I'll move on....

**


----------



## trussdude (Jul 8, 2011)

What's the purpose of this thread if you don't post pictures?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

danthony930 said:


> After giving it some thought having friends advise me not to place pics online. Everyone agreed that those who know the bike know it, adversely those who do not the the bike after seeing pics will learn of it's value. As long as Ben S. knows the specs is satisfying enough. The last sentence gives some an idea of what brand and model it may be.


I think, that while your friends are well meaning, that they aren't correct. Your name, address, e-mail, facebook page, nothing that would identify you in any way, appears on RBR, unless you state it in your profile.

If you want to post pics and remain safe, don't show license plates of cars, addresses on houses, etc. A great way to have a nice looking picture that would feature your bike anonymously would be to post it in front of a garage door, or a solid fence.

I'll show you my Serotta if you'll show me yours!


----------



## bikerman (Jul 25, 2011)

Where is the pics?


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Well here's mine.

View attachment 237376


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

too sweet!

enjoy that beauty for all of us who wish they could afford to ride that steed!


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

danthony930 said:


> After giving it some thought having friends advise me not to place pics online. Everyone agreed that those who know the bike know it, adversely those who do not the the bike after seeing pics will learn of it's value. As long as Ben S. knows the specs is satisfying enough. The last sentence gives some an idea of what brand and model it may be.


I don't quite get it. You just told everyone (on a Serotta forum) you finally got your dream bike, you sign your full name at the bottom (I imagine that is your name) but now you change your mind that it's too risky to post a pic of your bike. I agree with you, that people put way too much information about themselves on the internet (you should avoid real names and where you live) but a picture of a bike, really???


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

put this Colorado III together over the weekend, campy chorus drivetrain. I'm digging it.


----------



## danthony930 (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is the Pic...


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice bike. How are you liking it so far? I think I've got mine dialed in nicely now. The ride is so nice and smooth and responsive at the same time.


----------



## benjam (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you notice any difference with the curved stays in ride quality?


----------



## danthony930 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nielly said:


> Nice bike. How are you liking it so far? I think I've got mine dialed in nicely now. The ride is so nice and smooth and responsive at the same time.


Yes, it rides great and is fitted just right. The only problem comes when someone knows the bike they always ask "how much did it cost?". I always reply "that i can't recall", then they give me a stare.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

benjam said:


> Do you notice any difference with the curved stays in ride quality?


This is a difficult question to answer. I have 2 Serottas, both with curved stays. One is full carbon, one is carbon-ti. The carbon-ti definitely rides softly. However, the full carbon one rides much rougher, but not as rough as say a Tarmac.

Material used, geometry, tubings... all have a lot to do with how a frame will ultimately ride.


----------

